# Detailing the Bf 109F



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

I just received the Heller 1/72 scale kit of this plane. I've been wanting to do this for some time.

Can anyone suggest any aftermarket parts to soup this kit up? I saw a good looking cockpit on the net, but it was for the Italieri model. Would it fit into the Heller?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Deane


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a _LOT _of aftermarket stuff out there for 109s, but the Heller kit is pretty old; the accessories are more likely to be for more current kits like the much-better Hasegawa kits.

Whenever I'm looking for resin, I always search two main places:
www.squadron.com
www.meteorprod.com

Both carry many brands of aftermarket, plus Meteor has their own very excellent brand, Cutting Edge resin parts.

For decals, I go to both of the above, plus www.aeromaster.com - and you're gonna find a HUGE amount of decal options for 109s!


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Thank you, John.

I didn't pay much for the Heller, although I'm not finding the Friedrich Hasegawa on the net. How bad is it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NO Hasegawa kit is bad.

Hm - I can't find any Fs in that scale either. I could'a swore!
Oh well, never mind


----------

